# Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit?



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

So I am down to the final stretch in my build, but how is a carter fuel pump mounted on rabbits? I bought a flow though filter to put in front of it as the directions say to do, but can't find the correct position or room to mount them at the outlet of the fuel tank (where the stock pump used to be). FAQs shows pump, but not how/where to mount it. Any ideas?


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit? (The Python)*

you want to mount that somewhere by the tank. i had to fabricate a small bracket and then i used one of the threaded studs that are already in place that used to mount the old pump. the filter can be placed up front by the carbs


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, filter up front will help.
any pics of where to position the pump so it won't hang down so much?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit? (The Python)*

keep your stock pump, wiring and everything and get a regulator from these guys: http://www.pmocarb.com/products.htm
much easier than switching pumps.
complete CIS to Weber regulator with gauge was about $88 delivered. I just got mine last week. nice piece.


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit? (antichristonwheels)*

i dont have a picture, but obviously you want to mount that as high up as possible. we welde a small piece of 1/16th" by 1" flat bar to the pump that we slightly bent and drilled to mount as far up as possible and there was 1 threaded stud from the original mounting of the stock pump that we used to mount it. you will see what im talking about


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

yep- mounted mine in the original location. you can see it slightly below the swaybar on the right of the pic.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit? (The Python)*

Any reason you don't want to run a stock carb mechanical pump on the block?


----------



## 155 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit? (chickenfriend)*

carter pump mounting inside engine bay im doing this and no problems


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit? (155)*

According to Carter the 4070 is best suited as a "puller" pump so engine bay is probably ideal. However, it can be used as a pusher. I wanted to keep the bay clean when I build my old Jetta so I mounted the pump in the stock location.








Then I ran the fuel to a filter mounted where the accumulator was originally mounted. Never had any fueling issues.










_Modified by joezeeuw at 12:16 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Carter fuel pump mounting on Rabbit? (joezeeuw)*

That's pretty much how mine went in as well.......
I wanted to reuse my factory lines and some of the connections for my pressure sensor, so I came up with this filter setup in the engine bay.











_Modified by speedtek40 at 2:46 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

how about an entire pic of the set up!!!!!!


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've changed the linkage since this one was taken, that setup didn't work right.


----------

